# Irish people with fake American accents



## Jim Davis (25 Jan 2010)

I don’t mean Irish people who moved to the states and have that quasi accent when they come home for Christmas. I'm talking about full blown Irish people that pronounce many of their words with American accents. "Hey guys" "are you going to the movies" "that’s weird and stuff" and "water". Also, does anyone notice how people end their sentences in a high note? When did these come in?

Irish TV presenters are always at it and I can hear it constantly on the street and on Irish websites. "That was the worst song ever". Internet posts are always started with "Guys" or "Hey Guys" Or “Dude”, sorry but the word is lads, fellas or blokes.


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Jan 2010)

Oh, my god, Jim! I'm like, that's such a cool post!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marion (25 Jan 2010)

And, Lex, don't you think it's so like totally awesome to hear Americans using the Corkonian word "like" in like so many different ways like?

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Jan 2010)

Marion said:


> And, Lex, don't you think it's so like totally awesome to hear Americans using the Corkonian word "like" in like so many different ways like?
> 
> Marion


 
You're my best girl, Marion! Next time you're in Cork, I'll show you a real good time.


----------



## Teatime (25 Jan 2010)

Jim Davis said:


> ...always started with "Guys" or "Hey Guys" Or “Dude”, sorry but the word is lads, fellas or blokes.


 
Not sure about "blokes".


----------



## Purple (25 Jan 2010)

as long as "ah jasus" is used somewhere they are still Irish.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> You're my best girl, Marion! Next time you're in Cork, I'll show you a real good time.



Hope you two just have a nice day in Cork with plenty Beamish


----------



## mathepac (25 Jan 2010)

Jim Davis said:


> ... the word is lads, fellas or blokes.





Teatime said:


> Not sure about "blokes".


+1

The word is certainly not "blokes", unless of course you are called Wayne and you are a reader, sorry picture surfer, of the Daily / Sunday  Redtop.


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Jan 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Hope you two just have a nice day in Cork *with plenty Beamish*


 
Ireland's Southern Comfort!  Will you join us for wan?


----------



## Marion (25 Jan 2010)

Come to my arms, my _beamish_ boy! O frabjous day! Calloh! Callay! 

Sue  - let's go South!

Marion


----------



## Teatime (25 Jan 2010)

Marion said:


> Come to my arms, my _beamish_ boy! O frabjous day! Calloh! Callay!
> 
> Sue - let's go South!
> 
> Marion


 
Get a room!


----------



## Capt. Beaky (25 Jan 2010)

Jim Davis said:


> Also, does anyone notice how people end their sentences in a high note? When did these come in?


This is known as the Australian Questioning Intonation (AQI) or the Raised Inflection. World wide usage now but AFAIK started in Australia in the caring professions. By talking this way you almost always get a response - without directly asking a question. On the other hand a Falling Inflective is just a terminal statement.


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Jan 2010)

Marion said:


> Come to my arms, my _beamish_ boy! O frabjous day! Calloh! Callay!
> 
> Sue - let's go South!
> 
> Marion


 
This looks like it has the makings of a serious evening in The Long Valley! Poetry and porter.  Should I give Graham 07 a shout, as well?


----------



## Marion (25 Jan 2010)

Absolutely! That sounds so fabulous Lex. 

Marion


----------



## mathepac (26 Jan 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> This is known as the Australian Questioning Intonation (AQI) or the Raised Inflection.  ...


AKA the antipodean interrogative or VVIWOS (very, very irritating way of speaking).


Capt. Beaky said:


> ...   AFAIK started in Australia in the caring professions ...


No it started on _Neighbours_ and _Home and Away_, but personally I blame _Skippy the Bush Kangaroo_.  He was such a delightful little character that any other film or TV series featuring a miniature Australian was a guaranteed hit (think Paul Hogan, Kylie & Dannii Minogue, Rolf Harris, Barry Humphries, etc.


Capt. Beaky said:


> ... By talking this  way you almost always get a response  ...


Very often a box in the mouth, but a response nonetheless.


----------



## batty (26 Jan 2010)

What about the fake I've travelled in Australia and picked up the phrases like  "No Worries"? e.g.

I hand the money to shop assistant.
He hands me back my change.
I say Thank You.
He says No worries.

I bleedin well know its No worries.  

Drives me mad every time.


----------



## VOR (26 Jan 2010)

batty said:


> What about the fake I've travelled in Australia and picked up the phrases like "No Worries"? e.g.


 
I know someone who NEVER stepped foot in Oz but picked up the AQI from living with two of them in Dublin for a year. So he got none of the fun and all of the downside of travelling to Australia. Poor guy.


----------



## liaconn (26 Jan 2010)

I was sitting in front of a really annoying UCD student on the bus yesterday. Every second word was 'like' and, when her friend asked her what she was planning to do during the summer, she said she'd like to pick grapes, like, because it would be so, like 'random'. 
What on earth does that mean?????


----------



## PMU (26 Jan 2010)

This is not a new phenomenon.  When I was in college (a few! years ago) there was a girl (from Leitrim) who came back from her J1 in the States with such an American accent and mannerisms that she was thereafter nicknamed ‘Leitrim DC’.


----------



## burger1979 (26 Jan 2010)

If you want to see where this is made a mockery of then see if you can get a clip on youtube of stewie talking to brian about brians blonde girlfriend.......funny stuff and mocks the accent and the pronunciation well...... also rips the **** out of brians girl,infact if you see the full episode its one of the best.


----------



## Maximus152 (26 Jan 2010)

Actually I have met one or more in my time working. I work with ppl from US from time to time, so when hearing one particular girls accent I proceeded to ask the usual..so from where in US you from? Answer: I'm sorry what, I'm from Dublin. She had been to USA maybe once on holiday. I think its basically combination of things, usually sign of weak personality and also perhaps an inferiority complex...i.e I will assume a Bi-polar personality. (by the way she was a nice person and no issue there)Hey that's just my 5 cents (Euro cents!) don't shoot me down buddy, what do I know.

Maximus
Because Im worth it


----------



## VOR (26 Jan 2010)

I blame Disney.  There are 8 year olds in his country that sound like high school musical.


----------



## galleyslave (26 Jan 2010)

what about all the damn adverts with fake american accents - sorry, your product is no more appealing cos of that


----------



## VOR (26 Jan 2010)

galleyslave said:


> what about all the damn adverts with fake american accents - sorry, your product is no more appealing cos of that


 
Kildare Village is the one that gets me.


----------



## MANTO (26 Jan 2010)

Try getting the Luas to Dundrum - really grates on the ears after a few minutes!


----------



## censuspro (26 Jan 2010)

MANTO said:


> Try getting the Luas to Dundrum - really grates on the ears after a few minutes!


 
Its rife in Dundrum. Try walking around the shopping centre.


----------



## Caveat (26 Jan 2010)

One word: Jedward.


----------



## Dicette (26 Jan 2010)

It works in reverse as well. I worked with an American from the mid-west who was on assignment in Ireland for a few years.

He delighted in starting conversations with "Hey lads" and enjoyed liberally using the f-word as an adjective. We used to joke that he would need to go to "Culture Awareness" training before he could return to the States.


----------



## Ciaraella (26 Jan 2010)

Dundrum on a saturday could create a falling down moment a la Michael Douglas, the american sounding, make up plastered, fuzzy haired ugg wearing tweenies are everywhere.


----------



## liaconn (26 Jan 2010)

I was there last Saturday and two very early teenage girls in Penney's were greeting each other with the usual shrieks of joy, arms thrown around each other and 'oh my Gawds' being shouted all over the shop. You'd swear they were long lost twins separated at birth. In fact, they were probably in the same class in school and hadn't seen each other since the previous afternoon. When did teenagers start all this hysterical over the top stuff?


----------



## casiopea (26 Jan 2010)

Maximus152 said:


> I think its basically combination of things, usually sign of weak personality and also perhaps an inferiority complex...i.e I will assume a Bi-polar personality.



Actually the ability to take on accents willfully or unwillingly is a sign that you are musical, all to do with the ear.

But I think this thread is discussing something different than accents; the Jedward, Dundrum girls (with ugg boots and back combed bed hair), south county dublin "Like"s and then the cork "Like" is nothing to do with the american accent.  For years people have been using the word "like" in Ireland - if it ever had a tenous link to the american accent I think its long gone and very much established as Irish.  Whether we _Like_ it or not, _Like_.

cas (who lives in Switzerland but is actually from south county Dublin...._like_)


----------



## batty (26 Jan 2010)

Maximus152 said:


> Actually I have met one or more in my time working. I work with ppl from US from time to time, so when hearing one particular girls accent I proceeded to ask the usual..so from where in US you from? Answer: I'm sorry what, I'm from Dublin. She had been to USA maybe once on holiday. I think its basically combination of things, usually sign of weak personality and also perhaps an inferiority complex...i.e I will assume a Bi-polar personality. (by the way she was a nice person and no issue there)Hey that's just my 5 cents (Euro cents!) don't shoot me down buddy, what do I know.
> 
> Maximus
> Because Im worth it


 
I don't understand how people pick up accents - do they consciously decide to speak differently?

My sister has lived in the US since she was 19 (20 years now). Other than short stints abroad of a few months at a time I've always lived in Dublin.

My mother & sister's husband can't tell us apart on the phone as our diction, accent, intonation etc are still identical.


----------



## DB74 (26 Jan 2010)

batty said:


> I don't understand how people pick up accents - do they consciously decide to speak differently?
> 
> My sister has lived in the US since she was 19 (20 years now). Other than short stints abroad of a few months at a time I've always lived in Dublin.
> 
> My mother & sister's husband can't tell us apart on the phone as our diction, accent, intonation etc are still identical.


 
How did you pick up an American accent then?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batty (26 Jan 2010)

DB74 said:


> How did you pick up an American accent then?!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Must be all the US TV!


----------



## Ciaraella (26 Jan 2010)

I don't really pick up an accent but if i spend even a small amount of time in someone's company i pick up alot of their mannerisms, gestures and phrases without meaning to. Are we all just sponges with different levels of absorbancy!!?


----------



## annR (26 Jan 2010)

I used to love the Australian accent, I thought it was so strange sounding!  If I'd stayed on to live there I definitely would have picked it up partly anyway.  I think the inflective question at the end of every sentence has been kind of adopted by people who feel more comfortable with asking a question than they do with making a statement.  But it's really silly when they start actually putting question marks at the end of their sentences in emails?


----------



## annR (26 Jan 2010)

The opposite annoys me as well - people who mutter at foreigners in heavy Cork accents and then complain about them not understanding plain English . . . ...



Ciaraella said:


> I don't really pick up an accent but if i spend even a small amount of time in someone's company i pick up alot of their mannerisms, gestures and phrases without meaning to. Are we all just sponges with different levels of absorbancy!!?


 
Ciarella, I'm definitely a bit of a sponge as well and I would pick up accents etc quite easily. I think it's something to do with wanting to communicate as well, when I am trying to make myself understood I am more likely to mimic the other person's accent rather than jabber at them and then they have to say 'what?' all the time.


----------



## Firefly (26 Jan 2010)

Slightly off topic but what I find hillarious is when someone Irish is speaking to someone from say France, and, if the French person has minimal English, the Irish person puts a French accent on their broken English as if this makes it easier for the French person to understand.


----------



## haminka1 (26 Jan 2010)

Firefly said:


> Slightly off topic but what I find hillarious is when someone Irish is speaking to someone from say France, and, if the French person has minimal English, the Irish person puts a French accent on their broken English as if this makes it easier for the French person to understand.



it's one of the muppetisms, like some people do when they meet someone who doesn't speak their language - they start speaking reeeeeeaaaaallllllyyyyyyyy ssssllllloooooowwwww and believe the other side will eventually understand ..
that said, there are people who do this to foreigners no matter how fluent their English is - I totally hate it when they talk to me like I'm slightly on the mentally handicapped side the moment they find out I'm not a native speaker ...


----------



## DB74 (26 Jan 2010)

Firefly said:


> Slightly off topic but what I find hillarious is when someone Irish is speaking to someone from say France, and, if the French person has minimal English, the Irish person puts a French accent on their broken English as if this makes it easier for the French person to understand.


 
And raise the volume slightly as well without actually slowing down!


----------



## truthseeker (26 Jan 2010)

annR said:


> I think it's something to do with wanting to communicate as well, when I am trying to make myself understood I am more likely to mimic the other person's accent rather than jabber at them and then they have to say 'what?' all the time.


 
Yes I agree, when working in the states on a J1 visa i did become slightly americanised in accent and vocabulary WHILE in work - just made it easier for customers to understand me when I said things like 'sure, y'all have a nice day now y'hear!' - might have been to do with wanting more tips also 

Although while reciting the salad dressings I was always caught out at being Oirish, when I said 'Light ITalian', compared to 'Light EYEtalian'.

I also once had a northern boyfriend and would pick up his accent slightly when I hung out with him for a long time too.

Im not remotely musical.


----------



## Maximus152 (26 Jan 2010)

casiopea said:


> Actually the ability to take on accents willfully or unwillingly is a sign that you are musical, all to do with the ear.


 
No thats bull. Birds singing are musical, people can be musical, the greatest fakes and wannabes can put on any old accent to assume another or create a deluded ego, do not try and tell us that these people are wonderfully artistic ppl, so please make music with these ppl you refer to .... enjoy them, maybe create a boyband with American accents, oh yes thats been done before.....


----------



## Maximus152 (26 Jan 2010)

batty said:


> I don't understand how people pick up accents - do they consciously decide to speak differently?
> 
> My sister has lived in the US since she was 19 (20 years now). Other than short stints abroad of a few months at a time I've always lived in Dublin.
> 
> My mother & sister's husband can't tell us apart on the phone as our diction, accent, intonation etc are still identical.


 

Because their *personalities* (forgive pun) for some reason assume their suroundings, a comfort zone, acceptance...as I said usually confident ppl do not have this problem.... they want to fit in, to be loved, but really you look like a tool.

Maximus
And always has been.


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Jan 2010)

Marion said:


> Absolutely! That sounds so fabulous Lex.
> 
> Marion


 
Marion, before things get too serious, there's something you need to know.... There's no easy way to say this... In the past, after a few pints of Beamish, I've been known to spontaneously burst into a recitation of Irish poetry - Cath Céim an Fhia, Cill Cais, Cill Aodáin, etc., along with the odd blast of The Bould Thady Quill.

Are we still good for The Long Valley..................?


----------



## mathepac (26 Jan 2010)

annR said:


> ...  But it's really silly when they start actually putting question marks at the end of their sentences in emails?


I know what you mean?!!?!!? And as for the exclamation marks, well ... !!??!!??


----------



## Complainer (26 Jan 2010)

MANTO said:


> Try getting the Luas to Dundrum - really grates on the ears after a few minutes!


yah - we know the Luas is rilly grate in Dundrum - Duh!


----------



## Firefly (27 Jan 2010)

Slightly off thread again  but ever notice how posh people from all parts of Ireland have the same accents? Cracks me up.


----------



## Caveat (27 Jan 2010)

Firefly said:


> Slightly off thread again  but ever notice how posh people from all parts of Ireland have the same accents? Cracks me up.


 
I know.  Though I say it myself, I speak quite well but I often revel and smirk in a private linguistic and urbane victory when I hear these fools who think they 'speak proper' ridiculously overpronouncing (and actually mispronouncing) many words and phrases.  In their attempts to 'poshify' everything they end up speaking this garbled nonsense half the time.


----------



## csirl (27 Jan 2010)

Firefly said:


> Slightly off thread again  but ever notice how posh people from all parts of Ireland have the same accents? Cracks me up.


 
Probably because they all attended the same boarding schools.


----------



## censuspro (27 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> I know. Though I say it myself, I speak quite well but I often revel and smirk in a private linguistic and urbane victory when I hear these fools who think they 'speak proper' ridiculously overpronouncing (and actually mispronouncing) many words and phrases. In their attempts to 'poshify' everything they end up speaking this garbled nonsense half the time.


 
An "A" becomes an "O" and an "O" becomes "OO" while a "T" becomes "shh"


----------



## casiopea (27 Jan 2010)

Maximus152 said:


> the greatest fakes and wannabes can put on any old accent to assume another or create a deluded ego, do not try and tell us that these people are wonderfully artistic ppl,



Hmmm, I did not try to tell you that, you are reading things into my post that are not there.  There is a big difference between taking on an accent and having a fake accent.  Here is a study that focuses on the idea: http://www.escholarship.org/uc/item/43r4w7xw  a natural extension is that these people are naturally better at taking on a second language as they can distinguish and pronounce the sounds better (somewhere down page three, it doesnt allow me to copy and paste).  I personally believe there is a lot to it BUT this is not the same as Dundrum girls (just to take one group) "sounding" american to you or me.  They dont have american accents.  They do have affected accents with american influences (from media) but that is not an american accent.  I am not saying that group are particularly musical!


----------



## AgathaC (27 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> ..I hear these fools who think they 'speak proper' ridiculously overpronouncing (and actually mispronouncing) many words and phrases. In their attempts to 'poshify' everything they end up speaking this garbled nonsense half the time.


+1. I sometimes listen in bewilderment to newsreaders on some radio stations and I have absolutely NO idea what they are saying, they garble words so much in an attempt to sound 'posh'.


----------



## mathepac (27 Jan 2010)

I saw an episode of Rachael  Allen's BBC cookery series on a Saturday morning over the Christmas holiday. Apart from ballooning to pneumatic Nigella-like proportions, her accent is very difficult to understand. If she hadn't been there in full colour on the box performing the action she was describing to her guest cooks, I'd not have had a clue what she was telling them to do.

It's hard to describe - "cut" sounds half-way between "cot" and "cat". American? Irish? West-Brit? RTE-ish? Take your pick.


----------



## Rois (27 Jan 2010)

Yes Mrs Allen Jnr has a very grande accent, despite living in Cork! But she is a great cook, I love her recipes, so I make exception.

However, there's another blonde woman (also with a couple of long-standing Cork connections), whom I can't bear to listen to as the accent is like so like false posh. Don't want to mention any names here as other half is in the legal profession and I don't want any more like penalty points from Brendan like uuumm.


----------



## Firefly (28 Jan 2010)

Rois said:


> Yes Mrs Allen Jnr has a very grande accent, despite living in Cork! But she is a great cook, I love her recipes, so I make exception.
> 
> However, there's another blonde woman (also with a couple of long-standing Cork connections), whom I can't bear to listen to as the accent is like so like false posh. Don't want to mention any names here as other half is in the legal profession and I don't want any more like penalty points from Brendan like uuumm.


 
I think I know the socialite you're referring to. I saw her on the Late Late a while back and Pat interviewed her parents - the most down to earth folks you'd get. She's obviously a fake posh bird.


----------



## Firefly (28 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> Rachael Allen ...If she hadn't been there in full colour on the box performing the action she was describing to her guest cooks, I'd not have had a clue what she was telling them to do.


 
I'd still watch her though


----------



## censuspro (28 Jan 2010)

Firefly said:


> I'd still watch her though


 
I dont know who your talking about. Give us a hint?


----------



## Chocks away (28 Jan 2010)

Rois said:


> ..........However, there's an0ther blonde woman (also with a couple of long-standing Cork connections), whom I can't bear to listen to as the accent is like so like false posh. Don't want to mention any names here as other half is in the legal profession and I don't want any more like penalty points from Brendan like uuumm.


Is the hair also fake blonde?


----------



## Rois (28 Jan 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Is the hair also fake blonde?


 
I'd say most of what you see is like fake like uuummm


----------



## annR (28 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> I saw an episode of Rachael Allen's BBC cookery series on a Saturday morning over the Christmas holiday. Apart from ballooning to pneumatic Nigella-like proportions, her accent is very difficult to understand. If she hadn't been there in full colour on the box performing the action she was describing to her guest cooks, I'd not have had a clue what she was telling them to do.
> 
> It's hard to describe - "cut" sounds half-way between "cot" and "cat". American? Irish? West-Brit? RTE-ish? Take your pick.


 
Thank you thank you for mentioning the perfect example or this and one person I cannot stand to watch to watch on TV.  I think she's unwatchable.  Absolutely zero charisma.


----------



## liaconn (28 Jan 2010)

Rois said:


> I'd say most of what you see is like fake like uuummm


 
Used she go out with another high profile person, who was not in the legal profession???


----------



## Rois (28 Jan 2010)

Yes she did, he also has a very strange accent - mixture of american-oirish and very wealthy also, which is a bonus when one is as high maintenance as she clearly is.. 

Plastic surgery, hair extensions, botux, designer clothers etc etc don't come cheap. Would love to know where the like accent like came from uuumm though (wasn't from her parents).


----------



## liaconn (29 Jan 2010)

Okay, gotcha. I've never heard her speak but I've been told her accent is unbelievable for someone from an ordinary Dublin suburb who went to an ordinary Dublin school.


----------



## Towger (29 Jan 2010)

csirl said:


> Probably because they all attended the same boarding schools.


 
That brings a smile to my face. I remember my aunt always giving out her sons had bogger accents from mixing with the sons of wealthy farmers at their boarding school.


----------



## batty (29 Jan 2010)

liaconn said:


> Okay, gotcha. I've never heard her speak but I've been told her accent is unbelievable for someone from an ordinary Dublin suburb who went to an ordinary Dublin school.


 
I saw her recently in the Shelbourne.  She was asking for a Glarrsss of Whiote Whione.


----------



## Caveat (29 Jan 2010)

I'd love to have been the barman and responded:

Thoss 'll bee foor fiffteh noooiiine dahhhhling.


----------



## Betsy Og (29 Jan 2010)

I love accents, they're about the only thing that distinguish people in western cultures, to quote those great bards Travis:

"We dress the same way, only our accents change".

One can derive great enjoyment mimicing them whilst waiting for the servants to bring high tea.... [sniff]

Even HRH is supposed to do a good 'grim up north' accent.


----------



## mathepac (29 Jan 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> ... Even HRH is supposed to do a good 'grim up north' accent.


Bertie slagging off Peter and Iris? OMG, that's his Nobel PC Prize fecked.


----------



## AgathaC (30 Jan 2010)

batty said:


> I saw her recently in the Shelbourne. She was asking for a Glarrsss of Whiote Whione.


 ! I have never heard her speak although she is regularly slagged on Giftgrub about that accent.


----------



## batty (30 Jan 2010)

FowbUloussss?


----------



## censuspro (30 Jan 2010)

AgathaC said:


> ! I have never heard her speak although she is regularly slagged on Giftgrub about that accent.



Who are we talking about?


----------



## batty (31 Jan 2010)

A certain young lady with the initals LM who goes out with a legal gentleman GK?


----------



## Purple (31 Jan 2010)

I still don't know who's being talked about...


----------



## Lex Foutish (31 Jan 2010)

Neither do I..................


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Jan 2010)

Rois said:


> Yes she did, he also has a very strange accent - mixture of american-oirish and very wealthy also



Another hint ............... Irish dancing.


----------



## Lex Foutish (31 Jan 2010)

Linda Martin.... married to a Michael Flatley soundalike............? I give up!


----------



## batty (31 Jan 2010)

Lisa Murphy, used to go out with Michael Flatley.  Now goes out with that well known "celebrity" lawyer Gerald Keane.


----------



## Lex Foutish (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks, Batty. Heard of her alright but wouldn't know her if she knocked on my front door. Is she someone who's famous for just being famous?


----------



## mathepac (31 Jan 2010)

Maybe not Lex, but you'd know her the second time she called -   (just give it a second - it's the new pseudo-celeb way of havin' babbies)


----------



## Lex Foutish (31 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> Maybe not Lex, but you'd know her the second time she called -  (just give it a second - it's the new pseudo-celeb way of havin' babbies)


 
Mmmmmmm, nice, alright!  Just showed it to Mrs. Foutish. Is that you "with" her........? She thinks you're nice too, in a rugged kind of way!


----------



## mathepac (31 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> ... Is that you "with" her........? ...


Nah, just a low-rent stand-in they hired; I have more respect for me baldy aul' head.


----------



## batty (31 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Thanks, Batty. Heard of her alright but wouldn't know her if she knocked on my front door. Is she someone who's famous for just being famous?


 

Yep famous for being famous.  Probably a model at one time?


----------

